# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  protein bars

## clarky.

what u need
8 scoops chocolate protein powder ( whey )
1cup oatmeal
1/3 cup natural peanut butter
3 tbs runny honey 
1/2 cup milk
crushed peanuts 
mix all ingredients in a bowl ( not the crushed nuts )make in to bars then roll them in the crushed nuts put in the fridge to harden this makes 9 good size bars you could make more or less up to you

calories 322
protein 27
carbs 18
fat 16

----------


## MickeyKnox

i always enjoy the variety of recipes for home made protein bars.  :Smilie:

----------


## clarky.

Hi mickey have u got any recipes for bars thanks

----------


## MickeyKnox

ive made this one several times, but have experimented with many of the posted youtube recipes. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv-LcIC5gtc

and this guy has a ton of great recipes..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmaVo...feature=fvwrel

----------


## clarky.

thanks mate ill check them out

----------


## clarky.

Hi mickey gave they links a watch ill defo b making them they look good the second guy was fast like 2 c him doing db curls lol

----------


## RaginCajun

bumpity for slimmerme

----------


## SlimmerMe

Howdy. Taking notes. Thanks!!

----------

